# Super Clear*ly* Red left in field for 6 years - Journey of a R33 GTR shell



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

A full story and pictures to follow just teasing title for now


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

FeedTheInferno said:


> A full story and pictures to follow just teasing title for now


Sounds good! pictures!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

intriguing


----------



## crepr12 (May 29, 2021)

Reallly Dude..smh


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Waiting patiently- Checks for updates straight away 🤣😉


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

So I suppose I should start the story off with some pictures and an explanation before you all lynch me.

I will start by saying I used to own a MNP 33 and only sold it to fund a first house purchase and I have missed it ever since, which is what lead me to by the Endless R 32 GTR which I love to bits. But that niggle of wanting another 33 has not left so I have been quietly looking for a project as frankly I couldn't afford another 30k all at once to own one. 

The funny part of this story is the owner of the 32 is a friend of Bob's (Zealou5) who got me in contact and helped me buy it, this was a year ago. The owner of this 33 GTR is also a friend of Bob's who again he got me in contact with and physically helped me get it out of its 6 year resting place. So in effect Bob has "made" me buy two GTR's in less than a year 

So onto the 33, it is a rare Super Clear Red S1 model non-vspec, it effectively is a shell with plenty of bits missing, not to mention a complete interior, engine, gearbox, rear diff and lots of other little bits. It's going to be a big project!

As it stood the deal would only go through if I was able to remove the car from the field without any hassle to the seller, this is where it got tricky as the entrance to the field was less than 7ft wide so no trailer could get through and the car had no wheels or hubs. So a tricky task!

I started by discussing it with Bob and we went about collecting all the bits we needed, I got hold of a extra wide pallet, some pneumatic dolly wheels and ratchet straps so we could create a wooden rear subframe to roll it on and Bob brought a lot of tools and bolts to allow us to loosely bolt up the front hubs that were next to the car in the bushes and the rear subframe that was lent up against a shed. 

Here are the pictures of the car as we started to get the front back together and put the spacesavers on I was able to borrow from both Bob and the current owner. Along with our extremely sketchy homebuilt re-subframe that we had to build in the rain on the day!


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

So now we had the car moving about, being pulled by my MK1 XC90 we had to get it onto the trailer, sadly as I said the trailer was not able to fit through the entrance to the field. What we decided was to unhitch the trailer and manually push and pull it around to line the back of it up with the entrance and slowly pull the skyline around the tree blocking us and manhandle it onto the trailer....which was very wet and slippy at this point.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Onto the next challenge, the car is on the trailer but due to the length of the trailer and the rake of the owners drive, the trailer actually bottoms out coming down the drive. But thankfully the power of the XC is able to pull it (with lots of bad noises and some scrape marks on the drive which we rubbed off) but we managed to free it from its grass prison.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Any finally (as this was all done' only last Thursday) the car home on the drive with the 32. I will put a list together of all the bits I need soonish and the bits I have already arranged to pickup.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

that is some dedication there! and with a GTROC sticker on the back I suspect it will be a car known to the forum so you might be able to get some history for it.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Simonh said:


> that is some dedication there! and with a GTROC sticker on the back I suspect it will be a car known to the forum so you might be able to get some history for it.


Hopefully, it would be cool to see the car before it was broken into bits


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FeedTheInferno said:


> Hopefully, it would be cool to see the car before it was broken into bits



How long do you think this project will take you?
It's good to see another car being saved from the scrap yard


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I don't know what your plans are for the paint but having had an R33 resprayed in that colour I can tell you it is a three stage paint process, silver base, followed by a transparent red and finally a clearcoat. Very similar to a candy apple red.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

TREG said:


> How long do you think this project will take you?
> It's good to see another car being saved from the scrap yard


Honestly about 5/6 years to get all of the work done and collect all of the parts. So it will be slow but constant progress.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Simonh said:


> I don't know what your plans are for the paint but having had an R33 resprayed in that colour I can tell you it is a three stage paint process, silver base, followed by a transparent red and finally a clearcoat. Very similar to a candy apple red.


Exactly that mate, have it completely re-sprayed the same colour, no point buying a special original red one and then changing it


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Simonh said:


> that is some dedication there! and with a GTROC sticker on the back I suspect it will be a car known to the forum so you might be able to get some history for it.


As former GTROC Secretary, if you know the old Reg I may be able to help, _(I would have been the person who sent them the sticker originally)_.

Good luck with the project and well done for stepping forward and saving another GT-R. 👍


----------



## crepr12 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for the up date


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow brave project!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Wow brave project!


And so completely worth it, restoring these Godzilla's to their former glory is a passionate job! They need to be back out in the world causing Havoc to the domestic's.....🤡🤓🤪


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Hats off to you brother...I deserves to be cherished...


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

YouTube channel is car nonsense? I'm actually watching it.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

michealkirwan said:


> YouTube channel is car nonsense? I'm actually watching it.


Yeah that's us


----------

